# WANTED: Pub near Elephant and Castle Tube



## Callie (Aug 27, 2012)

What is the nicest (undefined ) pub round there? Maybe there isnt one! You tell me.


----------



## Firky (Aug 27, 2012)

The Charlie Chaplin is very inviting.

(Is it even still there?)


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 27, 2012)

<obligatory JD Wetherspoon post>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 27, 2012)

firky said:


> The Charlie Chaplin is very inviting.
> 
> (Is it even still there?)


 
Charlie Chaplin is the only pub I've ever been in where you need to ask for the code to get into the loos


----------



## Winot (Aug 27, 2012)

I've always liked the idea of puzzled tourists visiting the Hampton Court Palace and wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Charlie Chaplin is the only pub I've ever been in where you need to ask for the code to get into the loos


doric arch at euston does that too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> doric arch at euston does that too


 
Is that dodgy then?


----------



## Firky (Aug 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Charlie Chaplin is the only pub I've ever been in where you need to ask for the code to get into the loos


 
It's one of the skankiest pubs I have ever been in.


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that dodgy then?


dunno about dodgy but i guess they get a lot of passing toileters given its so close to euston station and the bus terminus and the loos are downstairs from the bar/pub floor.

The Charlie Chaplin looks....scary


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 27, 2012)

Callie said:


> dunno about dodgy but i guess they get a lot of passing toileters given its so close to euston station and the bus terminus and the loos are downstairs from the bar/pub floor.
> 
> The Charlie Chaplin looks....scary


 
Never had so much bother going out for a smoke as there.  Enough to make you give up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 27, 2012)

firky said:


> It's one of the skankiest pubs I have ever been in.


 
Same as.  Met a friend there a couple of months ago, not for a drink mind, it was just a handy place for him to return my laptop to me


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2012)

Undefined? 

Dunno any round Elephant.  Would have to walk up to borough or to kennington.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 27, 2012)

I haven't been there in ages, but if you could face walking up towards Borough, the Gladstone on Lant St used to be nice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 27, 2012)

There's the old Liam Ogs (now Toulouse Lautrec) in Newington Butts.  No idea what it's like/what time it opens


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2012)

Toulouse Lautrec is quite defined.

Old Red Lion looks like it's had a bit of a refit and a nice little beer garden. On the way to Kennington.

The Clyde up by Borough was old school last time I was in.  bit too far again, maybe.


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2012)

i meant i have defined what constitutes 'nice' because im not actually sure  am heading that way straight after work for a gig at the coronet at 7pm and just need somewhere to loiter, not overly fussed about decor/food/facilities as long as there is gin!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2012)

Actually the Old Red Lion is looking really nice.

http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/pubsandbars/the-old-red-lion-gallery-12622.html

http://www.theoldredlion.com/

But I notice it's now an Antic Ltd pub.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2012)

Should be worth it for 





> our lovely chef Oral


 alone.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 28, 2012)

Old Rd Lion does look nice... I'm just starting to think about birthday pubbage, as it looks like I'll be clubbing in the Peckham area, and need a nice pub between there and the centre of town for evening drinkies. So I'll bear that one in mind.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 28, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Actually the Old Red Lion is looking really nice.
> 
> http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/pubsandbars/the-old-red-lion-gallery-12622.html
> 
> ...


 
Antic pubs are generally very good, but can be a bit pricey.

I was serious about the Wetherspoon suggestion ffs   it's not a bad one.


----------



## the button (Aug 28, 2012)

Albert Arms is 10/15 mins walk away, but well worth it:

http://albertarmslondon.co.uk/

It does get full of anarchists once a fortnight, but should be OK otherwise.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I've just remembered there's a Polish pub (or maybe it's just frequented by Poles) in the shopping centre itself, and it may be more of an eaterie that serves booze 

and it may only be open night.  Sorry, can't remember, but I do know I passed a very busy club/pub/restaurant full of Poles when I was doing some late night shopping in there


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 28, 2012)

the button said:


> Albert Arms is 10/15 mins walk away, but well worth it:
> 
> http://albertarmslondon.co.uk/
> 
> It does get full of anarchists once a fortnight, but should be OK otherwise.


 
Looks like it's been done up a bit since i was last in there


----------



## Winot (Aug 28, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.theoldredlion.com/


 
Unreadable website ahoy!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Charlie Chaplin is the only pub I've ever been in where you need to ask for the code to get into the loos


 you get those sorts of pubs near main train stations - used to be one near the concourse at Liverpool St, and one in Kings X I think


----------



## the button (Aug 28, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Looks like it's been done up a bit since i was last in there


Aye, it's fairly swanky now. Good selection of beers -- always 3 or 4 Brakespere's (sp?) on draft, and a couple of guest ales.


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

This is the best pub round Elephant- http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/clubs_bars/venue-4252.php 

Old school boozer with friendly locals. Unspoilt as it's just off the beaten track.

There's probably more/better info on beerintheevening or somewhere but those websites are blocked here.


----------



## Onket (Aug 28, 2012)

Apparently it is also a hotel- http://www.hamptoncourtpalacehotel.com/


----------



## Callie (Aug 28, 2012)

In the Charlie chaplin. Just cos it looks scary doesn't mean it is! Not sure its unfinably nice though  its next door to the coronet so I'm rating gin opportunities > nice.

There might be a dog? I think there was something on the floor behind the bar 


I sort of ran out of time to investigate further but thank you all for your help and suggestions, you are so kind.


Oh and Minnie I think the place you mean is a polish milk bar called marusk or something. Did consider nipping in for some pierogi but chickened out.

The only other places I've seen milk bars was Wales. Does anyone know what its all about? Why milk bar? They tend to just be cafe type places ime


----------



## Cloo (Aug 28, 2012)

Isn't the Milk Bar thing just a tribute to Clockwork Orange?


----------



## Callie (Aug 29, 2012)

If so then why Wales and Poland?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2012)

Callie said:


> In the Charlie chaplin. Just cos it looks scary doesn't mean it is! Not sure its unfinably nice though  its next door to the coronet so I'm rating gin opportunities > nice.
> 
> There might be a dog? I think there was something on the floor behind the bar
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, definitely started with an M, so maybe Marusk

Nope, it's Mamuska!

http://mamuska.net/



> We are excited to bring a modern ‘bar mleczny’ experience to London! Come visit us at the Elephant & Castle Shopping Centre, where you will enjoy authentic Polish meals prepared with fresh Polish ingredients, at a price you can afford every day. Come to Mamuska, because you can't fly to Kraków every day.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 29, 2012)

marty21 said:


> you get those sorts of pubs near main train stations - used to be one near the concourse at Liverpool St, and one in Kings X I think


In the Railway Tavern next to Dalston Kingsland they've gone one step further - you actually need to get buzzed into the loos by the bar staff (I kid you not).


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 29, 2012)

Callie said:


> Oh and Minnie I think the place you mean is a polish milk bar called marusk or something. Did consider nipping in for some pierogi but chickened out.
> 
> The only other places I've seen milk bars was Wales. Does anyone know what its all about? Why milk bar? They tend to just be cafe type places ime


Mamuska is excellent btw - best Polish restaurant in London. 

Milk bar because in Soviet Poland the canteens were heavily subsidised and the produce gravitated heavily towards milk products.


----------



## Callie (Aug 29, 2012)

what about wales though? is wales like soviet poland?

or were the milk bars i saw in wales just a chain of cafes called 'national milk bars'


----------



## Garek (Aug 29, 2012)

Albert Arms is a really nice pub with decent ale.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2012)

There is actually nothing wrong with the Charlie Chaplin, tbf.


----------



## soonplus (Sep 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Charlie Chaplin is the only pub I've ever been in where you need to ask for the code to get into the loos


well, the good news is that someone has kicked the door in so you don't need a code anymore
- edit - sorry that 's the men's toilet, no one's kicked in the ladies' door yet

i go there quite frequently, always fairly quiet

spoken to a few regulars there from time to time who are friendly, been a few pretty nasty fights when i've been there... but i keep going back, it has its charm, fairly cheap... and on the whole mostly trouble-free actually

across the road is the elephant and castle pub:
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/24/2496/Elephant_and_Castle/Elephant_and_Castle

and inside the shopping centre
http://www.labodeguita.co.uk/pg/location
a columbian bar/restaurant/pub thing which is pretty good


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

You need a code to get into the toilet of loads of pubs, especially those near stations.

You also need a code to get into the toilets in The Elephant & Castle, across the road from the Charlie Chaplin.

It's hardly worth the comment from Minnie, tbf.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> You need a code to get into the toilet of loads of pubs, especially those near stations.
> 
> You also need a code to get into the toilets in The Elephant & Castle, across the road from the Charlie Chaplin.
> 
> It's hardly worth the comment from Minnie, tbf.


 
Well I obviously don't drink in lots of pubs near stations


----------



## soonplus (Sep 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I obviously don't drink in lots of pubs near stations


what the hell _do_ you do there then?

(sorry shit joke, couldn't resist)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 6, 2012)

soonplus said:


> what the hell _do_ you do there then?
> 
> (sorry shit joke, couldn't resist)


 
Loiter


----------



## soonplus (Sep 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Loiter


nah sorry, matches do?

badoom tish
badoom shit joke


----------

